

Mobile networking: Where HTML5 falls short - stalled
http://www.fiercedeveloper.com/story/mobile-networking-where-html5-falls-short/2013-01-11

======
facorreia
I'd like to know how people are solving this issue of storing local data in a
HTML5 application and synchronizing it with the server, dealing with
conflicts, specially in data-oriented applications.

Are there any open source projects that help with this?

